# Is about 5000$ enough to start in Australia



## DziubekR6

Hi !

A was looking for some information about it and I see that it should be enough for one person to start in Australia, but the question is, for how long I will be able to live in one of some big Australia`s cities with about 5000$ ? Of course assuming some modest life style 

Thank you in advance for your reply.


----------



## DylanW

It all depends on how you live. Sydney would def be the most expensive however you can live in cheaper parts.

Personally $5k wouldn't last me the month but I would think that it could last a few months.


----------



## DziubekR6

You know, I realise that it is possible to spend 5000$ even in one day  But I`m asking about situation that I have just come to Australia, I`ve just started to looking for a job and I need to survive this hard moment. So I assume to spend as least as possible. Is it enough to survive there first month or two ?


----------



## Sharondev

It is always good to start with a penny. And you wil go high where you you want to reach!


----------



## tassy1810

DziubekR6 said:


> Hi !
> 
> A was looking for some information about it and I see that it should be enough for one person to start in Australia, but the question is, for how long I will be able to live in one of some big Australia`s cities with about 5000$ ? Of course assuming some modest life style
> 
> Thank you in advance for your reply.


Assuming you are going to stay very modestly your living expenses for Sydney would be as under:

1) Share Accommodation- $150-175 pw....so say $750 pm (30days) You can find share accommodation on Server Overloaded. Forwarding in 1 Seconds. Construction Site.. 
Share accomodation will be better to begin with just so that you dont have to invest into buying any kitchen equipment or furniture, you just move in with your bags and rest everything is provided. Most of the rentals includes electricity, gas and most times home internet.

2) Food: If you will cook at home then your groceries will be approx $400. But if you are going to eat outside then it will be approx $10-20 per meal...which ofcourse depends on your meal size. Assuming you may do a mix of both leave aside $650 for food on adhoc basis.

3) Travel: If your place of travel is random and undecided but yet very frequent then its best to get a MyMultiTrain pass which allows you unlimited travel on city rail, light rail, buses, ferry etc. The cost of pass depends on which zone you select. Assuming you are not living in the extreme outskirts then MyMulti2 pass should serve you right which will cost you $199. If you feel you dont travel that frequently then you should take a ticket on need basis and will work out cheaper.

4) Communications: For a reasonable phone with internet plan you should keep aside $ 50 pm.

5) Entertainment and Misc: Keep aside $200pm for fun activities as many places have entry tickets to pay.

6) Contingencies: Unknown adhoc expenses keep aside $100 for safety pm.

So the combined total would be $1950 approx pm which means your $5000 would last you for a max of 75 days living in Sydney with modest means. Hope this helps.


----------



## Dexter

Assuming you have paid your school and flights and you have $5k left for everyday expenses it is not bad. It will last for a few months in case you had trouble finding work.


----------



## Aussieboy07

This backpacker hostel is close to the city heart of brisbane

Brisbane Backpackers | Best Cheapest Budget Backpacker Hostel Accommodation in Brisbane City


----------



## DziubekR6

Wow, thanks for these answers, it helps me a lot. I don`t need to go to school, I`m a Master of Science in Civil Engineering already, so I just need to find a job when I will be there. Of course I`m thinking about some English course but only if I find a job and will be able to pay for it... but firstly I need to get to Australia 

Generally I`m thinking about Brisbane/Gold Coast, Perth, maybe Adelaide. Of course at the beginning I cannot be picky so if there is a job in Sydney or every other part of Australia, I`m going there. But I assume that if 5000$ should be enough in Sydney for first 2-3 months, it means that in other cities will be enough too.


----------



## Dexter

If your masters of science is made in your home country, I doubt local employers will be interested in it. You will probably need to get it recognized by local authorities first before you can actually work as a civil engineer. 

Brisbane and Adelaide are quite cheap and you should get some good employment opportunities there as well as some nice shared accommodation. With that little amount of savings you will only be able to safely afford shared accommodation since Aussie many landlords only rent out unfurnished apartments/houses.


----------



## Aussieboy07

I am wondering whether your qualifications will be able to get you paid employement in the mining industry? That might be something to consider


----------



## basang_475

if you are alone.. yup.. you will survive maybe for six months but if you have a family... you will force to find work.. regardless if you are in a temporary or permanent visa.


----------



## Lindaa

I've lived in Brisbane and am now saving up for 3 months when I return, to look for work. I've budgeted about $6000 for 3 months. That equals $150 a week in rent, $200 a week for food and other expenses, and $750 in total for other expenses such as mobile, bus etc. It's not a lot and you have to think about what you spend, but I know from experience it can be more than enough if you're careful with your money


----------



## jasterpratt

I guess 5k is more than enough if you could find job easily. Good luck to you.


----------



## bahareh_1178

Hi,
we are going to perth & we want to bring 40,000$ with us,we are 3 person and we couldn't take a share house,is it enough for us?


----------



## Aussieboy07

$40,000 is a little higher than the yearly minimum wage for a permanent employee in say factory work. So yes you could live of it but you would need to live a modest lifestyle. Other things to factor in is your child going to be eligible to attend a public school according to the visa and are you able to seek work


----------



## Dexter

Yeah, $40k is a lot to start with.


----------



## cjka

I believe you can only bring in an equivalent of A$10k max per person thru the airport. Not sure about per family.


----------



## Aussieboy07

Worth investigating, though I think it is you must declare any amounts in excess of $10,000 ( I think this is about cash amounts as immigration are seeking illegal activity). Not sure if this is per individual.
Though who would want to carry that much cash when you can carry a visa card or something like that


----------



## Jay_Cheung

it's very useful....


----------



## layz

hi guys, I hve a diploma in hotel management which I've done in asian tourism international college malaysia.
Hve u guys ever heard that college name???
Lets say im going to australia n work in a hotel there, do you guys think i'll be accepted with my qualification???


----------



## Aussieboy07

Perhaps you could start a new thread for this. I am not in the hotel industry but general in Australia a hotel refers to a place where alcohol and sometimes food is sold. Though sometimes it refers also to accommodation with dining and bars. especially in the bigger chains. Motel is commonly used as a term for accommodation


----------



## oompaloompa

Hi there
Good luck with your move. Pls be aware that the volume of jobs vary between the different cities. For instance Adelaide is very small n therefore there r less opportunities. It is also cheaper to live in than other capitals. Would suggest u look at a job search site, and count the number of avail jobs based on your area of expertise n chosen city as a starting point.


----------



## tassy1810

bahareh_1178 said:


> Hi,
> we are going to perth & we want to bring 40,000$ with us,we are 3 person and we couldn't take a share house,is it enough for us?


You could do bank transfer from your home country to an Australian Bank offshore and avoid the risk of carrying physical money either through travellers cheques or cash.


----------



## ndlianke

Hi there, I am in the process of applying for skilled independent visa 189. I am still considering which place in Australia i should go for (of course if everything goes according to plan). Which state do you think is best for people like myself to head for? I am think of Perth, basically because of less population than other states (at the moment) which means the cost of living there would be as high as states like Sydney or Melbourne.


----------



## Helix

DziubekR6 said:


> Hi !
> 
> A was looking for some information about it and I see that it should be enough for one person to start in Australia, but the question is, for how long I will be able to live in one of some big Australia`s cities with about 5000$ ? Of course assuming some modest life style
> 
> Thank you in advance for your reply.


1-2 months with a limited budget


----------

